# MADRID, España: Año en el Extranjero



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*MADRID, España: Año en el Extranjero*

*Así, después de una semana muy ocupada primera incluyendo clasificando cosas bancarias, acomodándose en mi nueva casa en las afueras y empezar a trabajar en el centro de asesoramiento lingüístico, por fin tengo tiempo para iniciar este hilo. Planeo actualizar tantos días como sea posible ya que estoy en Madrid casi todos los días con la cámara en mano.

El primer día que estuve aquí, que fue el viernes pasado, era increíblemente húmedo. Tras ser testigo de inundaciones muy mal en Inglaterra a principios de la semana pasada, fue una sorpresa para llegar a Madrid con fuertes lluvias. Sin embargo, desde el domingo el tiempo ha sido mucho mejor y lo que se espera para principios-mediados de otoño en Madrid. Los madrileños me digas que comenzará a hacer frío en noviembre, pero hay personas que piensan que es frío ahora.

De todos modos, disfrutar de esta página y estaré más que feliz de responder a las preguntas o recibir conocimiento de las personas que viven en Madrid y España!*

So, after a busy first week including sorting out bank stuff, settling into my new house in the suburbs and starting work at the language consultancy centre, I finally have time to start this thread. I plan to update as many days as possible as I am in Madrid most days with the camera at hand.

The first day I was here, which was last Friday, was incredibly wet. After witnessing very bad flooding in England at the start of the week, it was surprise to arrive in Madrid with heavy rain. However, since Sunday the weather has been much better and what I would expect for early-mid autumn in Madrid. The Madrilenos tell me it will start getting cold in November but there are people who think it is cold now.

Anyway, enjoy this thread and I will be more than happy to answer questions or receive knowledge from people who live in Madrid and Spain!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*FRIDAY 28TH SEPTEMBER*

Arrival

15C / 60F
*WEATHER: Heavy Rain / MAX 15C / MIN 11C / BARO 1011mb / WIND 9mph (NE) / UV 2*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SATURDAY 29TH SEPTEMBER*

Retiro

16C / 61F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 16C / MIN 10C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 14mph (NE) / UV 3*


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow! This looks to be a promising thread. Great photos so far.
Muy bien gracias, senor. (I'm not a Spanish but I can speak and understand a little)


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Hey thanks! Glad you like the first lot of pictures. There are and will be many more to come. I will tend to explain things in both Spanish and English - as a language consultant here in Madrid I'm sensitive to the need to know languages.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, really very nice photos and from Madrid, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks Christos! Hope you enjoy the thread.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I remember Madrid as a big but beautiful city. A bit dry and hot but we had a great time there a century ago or so. Glad to see this great old lady again! 
Nice pictures, keep them coming Mike!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely Madrid, thanks for sharing your wonderful photos...:cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

I´ve discovered this thread now. It seems something very promising like someone already said.

Keep them coming Mike. Impressive pictures and very realistic of the grey weather and ambient of the city.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

This is going to be a fantastic thread.
Thank you


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

This seems promising. Madrid through your eyes couldn't get any better. Congrats on the move! kay:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Looking good!

Are you studying Spanish at university?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Benonie said:


> I remember Madrid as a big but beautiful city. A bit dry and hot but we had a great time there a century ago or so. Glad to see this great old lady again!
> Nice pictures, keep them coming Mike!


Spot on there. Having lived in London, I would say Madrid is a nice size - not too big and not too small. The constant sunshine is something new from England and a little boring for me as a weather enthusiast but nice all the same. More to come tomorrow. 



Linguine said:


> lovely Madrid, thanks for sharing your wonderful photos...:cheers:


Thanks very much. Glad you like! 



JAVICUENCA said:


> I´ve discovered this thread now. It seems something very promising like someone already said.
> 
> Keep them coming Mike. Impressive pictures and very realistic of the grey weather and ambient of the city.


Thanks! It was rather grey the first days I was here but since Sunday it has been mostly very sunny and warm. More photos coming tomorrow. 



Pavlemadrid said:


> This is going to be a fantastic thread.
> Thank you


You're welcome! Thank you for commenting. 



PortoNuts said:


> This seems promising. Madrid through your eyes couldn't get any better. Congrats on the move! kay:


Haha thank you very much for the compliment. I hope you like the coming photos. The move was certainly quite stressful, finding a place and moving in within the space of 2 days but I'm now settled and very happy. 



DanielFigFoz said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Are you studying Spanish at university?


Thanks! I'm a language consultant here in Madrid so, no, I'm not studying. I visit different schools, companies and people's houses to basically teach English in different contexts. Certainly a good way to see Madrid!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Calle de Alcalá


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Cibeles to Opera


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

You have a great eye for photography , Mike . Brilliant shots as always !:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I've never been to Madrid - so I look forward to your explorations.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Student4life said:


> You have a great eye for photography , Mike . Brilliant shots as always !:cheers:


Thank you! It's certainly improved over the last few years. 



openlyJane said:


> I've never been to Madrid - so I look forward to your explorations.


Thanks! It's a beautiful city so I hope you enjoy.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

This brings back memories. I managed to visit almost the whole city in 5 days.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid is indeed an extremely alluring city.
and Mike, great job!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> This brings back memories. I managed to visit almost the whole city in 5 days.


You need 5 days to see the whole city properly as there are points of interest all over the place! 



capricorn2000 said:


> Madrid is indeed an extremely alluring city.
> and Mike, great job!


Thanks very much! Madrid is certainly a great pleasure to walk around.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*TUESDAY 2ND OCTOBER*

Nuevos Ministerios

22C / 72F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 22C / MIN 10C / BARO 1023mb / WIND 5mph (E) / UV 5*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

>


Really nice and quite uncommon pic. It's a great thread and you show with lots of detail every corner... I could even see the office where I worked during my Madrilenian years 

I'm sure you'll know how to enjoy this great city. It's quite common that you like this city more and more, the more time tou spend there; it was what happened to me and to many others I know. In any case I hope you make it to the beautiful North of the country, hope to see you around


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Muy, Muy Bella!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Filandon said:


> Really nice and quite uncommon pic. It's a great thread and you show with lots of detail every corner... I could even see the office where I worked during my Madrilenian years
> 
> I'm sure you'll know how to enjoy this great city. It's quite common that you like this city more and more, the more time tou spend there; it was what happened to me and to many others I know. In any case I hope you make it to the beautiful North of the country, hope to see you around


Thank you! Yes, that's the view I get from my bedroom. I live in Pozuelo, so a little further out from the city but you can see the cuatro torres for miles! I have certainly had that since visiting the city 3 times before actually moving here. I will certainly be exploring the environs of the city - I have trips planned to Escorial, Aranjuez, Toledo, Segovia, Leon and Salamanca. 



RobertWalpole said:


> Muy, Muy Bella!


Thanks!


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thank you! Yes, that's the view I get from my bedroom. I live in Pozuelo, so a little further out from the city but you can see the cuatro torres for miles! I have certainly had that since visiting the city 3 times before actually moving here. I will certainly be exploring the environs of the city - I have trips planned to Escorial, Aranjuez, Toledo, Segovia, Leon and Salamanca.


Hehe, León won't dissapoint you  if you need any info please don't hesitate asking me, I would be very glad reccomending you hidden gems and great bars with delicious free tapas :cheers: The same for Salamanca, I studied there and is the perfect place to combine culture and party :banana:

Your list is great, I will add the cities of Burgos, Avila and Zamora, all three with great medieval downtowns. But anyway, hope you keep posting more great photos of our capital and from the tours you'll make!


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful pics .That first shot is especially amazing . Must be nice to wake up to a view like that everyday


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

The pics here started more like Paris or London but I see the rain went away, eventually. There is a certain magic I have always felt when being in Madrid, I just cannot explain. It's the colors, the architecture, the people, or maybe it's la Gran Via or the *Calle de Alcalá*...


----------



## El... (Oct 7, 2012)

omg amazing photos


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Great photo update.
This Miro's (photo below) really fits in this building.



Bristol Mike said:


>


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Filandon said:


> Hehe, León won't dissapoint you  if you need any info please don't hesitate asking me, I would be very glad reccomending you hidden gems and great bars with delicious free tapas :cheers: The same for Salamanca, I studied there and is the perfect place to combine culture and party :banana:
> 
> Your list is great, I will add the cities of Burgos, Avila and Zamora, all three with great medieval downtowns. But anyway, hope you keep posting more great photos of our capital and from the tours you'll make!


Thanks for you help! It seems the Spanish members of this forum have been incredibly helpful regarding my year here in Madrid which I think is representative of most of the Spanish population. I look forward to my planned visits. 



Student4life said:


> Beautiful pics .That first shot is especially amazing . Must be nice to wake up to a view like that everyday


Thanks! It is lovely to see that every morning, an urban shot from the suburbs. 



edubejar said:


> The pics here started more like Paris or London but I see the rain went away, eventually. There is a certain magic I have always felt when being in Madrid, I just cannot explain. It's the colors, the architecture, the people, or maybe it's la Gran Via or the *Calle de Alcalá*...


Exactly! Looking back at the photos, Madrid looks quite a northwestern European city when the weather is grey/wet but as soon as the sun comes out - it's undoubtedly Spain! That's what I love about the city - it's many faces. 



El... said:


> omg amazing photos


Thanks! 



capricorn2000 said:


> Great photo update.
> This Miro's (photo below) really fits in this building.


Thanks! I agree, this building would look a bit dull without the colour.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*THURSDAY 4TH OCTOBER*

Serrano

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 12C / BARO 1021mb / WIND 6mph (SE) / UV 5*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Serrano is definitely very posh. :cheers2:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Serrano is very posh, yes! There are lot of very expensive shops and restaurants.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

oh, I just love this city. It's one of my top European cities.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Out of the limited number of European cities that I have visited, it is certainly in my list of top cities. I know I will have fond memories of Madrid when I leave.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


> [/CENTER]


why this picture?? haha


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

el palmesano said:


> why this picture?? haha


Haha. I have a fondness of the post boxes here in Spain. They remind me of the ones back in Britain that are actually red. :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*FRIDAY 5TH OCTOBER*

Diego de León

26C / 79F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 26C / MIN 14C / BARO 1018mb / WIND 8mph (SE) / UV 5*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


> Haha. I have a fondness of the post boxes here in Spain. They remind me of the ones back in Britain that are actually red. :lol:


oh! ok haha

reasonable your interest hehe


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Beautiful photos as usual my friend


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

el palmesano said:


> oh! ok haha
> 
> reasonable your interest hehe


Lol. You will notice I like to take photos of objects as well as scenes and a few with people in them. 



hellospank25 said:


> Beautiful photos as usual my friend


Thank you mate, glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*MONDAY 8TH OCTOBER*

Colón

25C / 77F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 25C / MIN 14C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 6mph (SE) / UV 5*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures once again!!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Gracias amigo!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Colón via Cibeles


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SATURDAY 13TH OCTOBER*

San Lorenzo de El Escorial

19C / 66F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 19C / MIN 7C / BARO 1016mb / WIND 12mph (NW) / UV 4*​
*Ayer, visité este sitio. Es facil accesar con las lineas de la Cercania de Madrid. San Lorenzo de El Escorial es un municipio de la Comunidad de Madrid, situado al noroeste de la región, en la vertiente suroriental de la Sierra de Guadarrama, al pie del Monte Abantos y Las Machotas, a 47 km de Madrid. Es cabeza del partido judicial homónimo. Recibe popularmente el nombre de El Escorial de Arriba, para diferenciarlo del vecino pueblo de El Escorial, que, por su parte, es designado como El Escorial de Abajo. Dentro de su término, se encuentran el Monasterio de El Escorial y el Valle de los Caídos.

El pueblo fue fundado en tiempos de Carlos III, en el siglo XVIII, y constituido en municipio en el siglo XIX, cuando tuvo su primer alcalde. Surgió como una escisión de El Escorial, donde Felipe II construyó a finales del siglo XVI el Monasterio de El Escorial y constituyó, mediante la anexión de las fincas colindantes, el Real Sitio del mismo nombre. En la parte segregada se encontraban los principales edificios y parajes de este Real Sitio, incluido el Monasterio, que en la actualidad se halla, por tanto, en el término de San Lorenzo de El Escorial. De ahí que el citado monumento reciba también el nombre de Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial.

El Monasterio y el Real Sitio fueron declarados Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la Unesco el día 2 de noviembre de 1984, con la denominación de "El Escorial, Monasterio y Sitio".*








Yesterday, I visited this place. It's easily accessible by means of the Cercania lines from Madrid. San Lorenzo de El Escorial, also known as El Escorial de Arriba is a town and municipality in the Community of Madrid, located to the northwest of the region in the southeastern side of the Sierra de Guadarrama, at the foot of Mount Abantos and Las Machotas, 47 kilometres (29 mi) from Madrid. It is head of the same name judicial party. The settlement is popularly called El Escorial de Arriba, to differentiate it from the neighbouring village of El Escorial, also known as El Escorial de Abajo. 

The Monastery of El Escorial is the most prominent building in the town and is one of the main Spanish Renaissance monuments. The Valley of the Fallen also falls within the boundaries of the municipality. The monastery and its historic surroundings were declared a World Heritage Site UNESCO on November 2, 1984, under the name of "El Escorial, monastery and site".


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Mike.

i see by your picture of Diego de León that you have discovered the relax of a beer with a small tapa...:cheers:

Wonderful pictures, you´re like the best of the journalists in Madrid...One can see the big buildings but also see the ambient and details of things here...

Hope you enjoy your stay.

How´s your Spanigh going?

I don´t know if you have plans to know it, but one day in this year you should visit La Granja in Segovia, a place with a wonderful palace in the middle of the woods famous for its fountains with mytholodical statues...It takes a bit more that one hour to arrive there...It used to be a place for summer for the Spanish kings...Now it´s open to the public. The inside of El Escorial can be very interesting too...It has pictures of famous painters, an important library of old books (in the style of the Vatican) and the chambers of the kings and a special place for their tombs...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


> ^^ Gracias amigo!


de nada  

and once again, great pictures!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

madridhere said:


> Hi Mike.
> 
> i see by your picture of Diego de León that you have discovered the relax of a beer with a small tapa...:cheers:
> 
> ...


Thanks! It is nice to be given a little tapa with a drink while waiting for lunch, or even just to have a drink. The Spanish is fine, although I think I am already acquiring a Madrileno accent haha e.g. 'Madrithe'. 

Yes, I have many plans to travel around Madrid, first to places on the Cercania as they are easy to get to then further afield to places like Segovia, Avila, Leon etc. There is so much on offer to go and see - it's just finding time between work. At least I get a crazily long lunch break to take most of these pictures. 

P.S. Thank you for your help in trying to sort out the year abroad! 



el palmesano said:


> de nada
> 
> and once again, great pictures!


Thank you! Many more to come soon.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Beautiful El Escorial!


The village has all the flavour of a well preserved place of old Spain.


Wonderful to have such thing at one hour of Madrid.

ANd thanks again Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

JAVICUENCA said:


> Beautiful El Escorial!
> 
> 
> The village has all the flavour of a well preserved place of old Spain.
> ...


The village is lovely - such a refreshing change from the hustle and bustle of Madrid, yet the view back to Madrid (especially the four towers) is particularly impressive. I'm so glad there are places to go in the Madrid area.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Great photos. I'm looking forward to your regular updates.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

El Escorial Palace is such an imposing building!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Great photos. I'm looking forward to your regular updates.


Thank you for your support. I hope you enjoy. 



PortoNuts said:


> El Escorial Palace is such an imposing building!


It is, there's something magical about it's appearance and location perched on the side of the mountains.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Great photos. I'm looking forward to your regular updates.


Thank you for your support. I hope you enjoy. 



PortoNuts said:


> El Escorial Palace is such an imposing building!


It is, there's something magical about it's appearance and location perched on the side of the mountains.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

awesome photos of El Escorial.
Were you able to get inside the monastery,and also saw the tombs of the kings or the village of Philip II? 
Anyways, it's great of you to show us this place which I never thought it's outside Madrid proper.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks! It is nice to be given a little tapa with a drink while waiting for lunch, or even just to have a drink. The Spanish is fine, although I think I am already acquiring a Madrileno accent haha e.g. 'Madrithe'.
> 
> There is so much on offer to go and see - it's just finding time between work. At least I get a crazily long lunch break to take most of these pictures.
> 
> ...



I´m sure you´ll get a wonderful Spanish in a short time, you´ve already the base to do it.

I hate the Spanish timetables, specially in a big city. I don´t have a great break to have lunch, luckily, but most of the people have it, suposedly to go home and back. The truth is that many of them don´t have time to do it so they waste time unless you find something interesting to do like taking pictures hehe.

Anyway I´m always fond of your new pictures because it´s like seeing what you can do in Madrid and around if you´re new. Many thanks.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> awesome photos of El Escorial.
> Were you able to get inside the monastery,and also saw the tombs of the kings or the village of Philip II?
> Anyways, it's great of you to show us this place which I never thought it's outside Madrid proper.


Thanks! I didn't go into the monastery but only because I was a bit scint at the time (forgot to take money out the bank on a public holiday and don't have a credit card yet). It's an incredible place though and I definitely plan to return.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

What a beautiful thread Bristol! your pics are really nice.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

For such a big city, Madrid seems quite open and spacious - not too claustrophobic?

Very elegant and classically beautiful too?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great new pictures! El escorial is a jewel


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> For such a big city, Madrid seems quite open and spacious - not too claustrophobic?
> 
> Very elegant and classically beautiful too?


Madrid's a very well balanced city. Despite the central areas being quite dense in places, like Sol or Gran Via, there is a fair share of squares, parks and gardens too. Overall, the city is very green too. 



el palmesano said:


> great new pictures! El escorial is a jewel


Agreed! Thanks.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

aby_since82 said:


> What a beautiful thread Bristol! your pics are really nice.


Thank you! Glad you like them. 



madridhere said:


> I´m sure you´ll get a wonderful Spanish in a short time, you´ve already the base to do it.
> 
> I hate the Spanish timetables, specially in a big city. I don´t have a great break to have lunch, luckily, but most of the people have it, suposedly to go home and back. The truth is that many of them don´t have time to do it so they waste time unless you find something interesting to do like taking pictures hehe.
> 
> Anyway I´m always fond of your new pictures because it´s like seeing what you can do in Madrid and around if you´re new. Many thanks.


It seems my Spanish has improved considerably since being here. That is exactly my problem, living in Pozuelo and working in Diego de Leon, I don't have enough time to go home but too much time to just have lunch. Fortunately though, I can go walkies with the camera so all is not lost.

Hope you enjoy the future updates too.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*MONDAY 15TH OCTOBER*

Barrio de las Letras

18C / 65F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 18C / MIN 7C / BARO 1022mb / WIND 9mph (NW) / UV 3*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

This last series shows why Madrid is one of the grandest cities in Europe (and the world)...even though for a long time it wasn't seen as such.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> This last series shows why Madrid is one of the grandest cities in Europe (and the world)...even though for a long time it wasn't seen as such.


Definitely. Madrid has one of the best collections of buildings in a city I think - so much grandeur and variety at the same time.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Brilliant pics , Mike .
I love this thread :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks very much! Glad you like.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*FRIDAY 19TH OCTOBER*

Principe Pio

17C / 64F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 17C / MIN 10C / BARO 1016mb / WIND 6mph (N) / UV 3*


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Hehe, if you keep this rythm, it seems that you'll manage to show most of the city during your Madrilenian year and that would be great. I like very much your perspectives, appreciate your work a lot!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ You are probably right Filandon! It is my objective to see as much of Madrid as possible, even the lesser known areas. 

By the way, one the clients I work with is from Leon and she speaks very fondly of the city, insisting that I visit. Combined with your pictures, I am convinced!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ You are probably right Filandon! It is my objective to see as much of Madrid as possible, even the lesser known areas. 

By the way, one the clients I work with is from Leon and she speaks very fondly of the city, insisting that I visit. Combined with your pictures, I am convinced!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SUNDAY 28TH OCTOBER*

'Lugares Reales'

10C / 50F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 10C / MIN 2C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 18mph (N) / UV 4*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely images, Mike. It must be wonderful to spend time living in a foreign city - such an adventure!

What is your course of study?


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

Bristol Mike said:


> There are quite a number of photos in black and white of Plaza Mayor filled with cars. Maybe for events, I'm not sure.


I think it was only for events or something, there were gardens in Plaza Mayor during some time.Lovely thread.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I really have to go to Madrid some time


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow really nice pics


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

great photo update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Madrid


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely images, Mike. It must be wonderful to spend time living in a foreign city - such an adventure!
> 
> What is your course of study?


Thanks Jane! It is certainly experience that I will be fond of for many years after I have finished. However, I now see Madrid differently now that I live in the city than when I visited the first two times as a tourist. It's quite an intimate city when you are familiar with it. 

I am a language consultant here so I teach English, both academic and business, to schools, academies and companies depending. 

It remains a pleasure to browse through the regular updates in your thread. 



Julandronic said:


> I think it was only for events or something, there were gardens in Plaza Mayor during some time.Lovely thread.


Thank you! That's very interesting. A completely different look to the square! There were also gardens in Plaza Santa Ana, no? 



DanielFigFoz said:


> I really have to go to Madrid some time


I highly recommend it! 



italiano_pellicano said:


> wow really nice pics


Thanks very much! 



marlonbasman said:


> great photo update.


Thanks very much! 



christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice new photos from Madrid


Thank you as always Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*THURSDAY 1ST NOVEMBER*

'Vistas Centrales'

12C / 53F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 12C / MIN 5C / BARO 1017mb / WIND 15mph (NW) / UV 2*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures once again!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thank you my friend!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow, such a majestic city. I would probably love it  Very clever angle mate - well done ....


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> Wow, such a majestic city. I would probably love it  Very clever angle mate - well done ....


Thanks mate! Madrid is a very grand city - such a shame about the current economic situation in the country.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*FRIDAY 2ND NOVEMBER*

'Más Vistas Centrales'

14C / 56F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / MAX 14C / MIN 7C / BARO 1013mb / WIND 16mph (WNW) / UV 2*


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunning !


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thank you! Glad you like.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Beautyful pics. You've been able to capture very good _le grandeur_ of the city. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us.



>


^^I love this place. I lived there for 20 years. I'm 33.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thank you! Glad you like. You lived in Plaza de la Independencia for 20 years? I love that square, such a nice atmosphere yet only a few steps away from the bustle of Plaza Mayor.


----------



## Ch22ad (Nov 17, 2012)

I plan to update as many days as possible as I am in Madrid most days with the camera at hand.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

This area seems very appealing.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Great pictures of Retiro and Paseo del Prado.

Have you been in the UK on Christmas, Mike?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> This area seems very appealing.


Thanks! Yes, it's one of my favourite areas of Madrid - I like it because of all the greenery immersed between top quality buildings. 



madridhere said:


> Great pictures of Retiro and Paseo del Prado.
> 
> Have you been in the UK on Christmas, Mike?


Thank you my friend. I was indeed in the UK over Christmas, for three weeks. I didn't take many photos though as the weather was pretty dire. It's a shame I'm not at home in Bristol now as there is a lot of snow there now.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*WEDNESDAY 16TH JANUARY*

Paseos Recoletos y Castellana

5C / 41F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 5C / MIN 2C / BARO 1017mb / WIND 10mph (NW) / UV 0*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

once again, great pictures


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Brilliant pics as per usual :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you both very much!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the lovely new set of photos from Madrid. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*WEDNESDAY 23RD JANUARY*

Alonso Martínez

4C / 39F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 4C / MIN -2C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 13mph (NW) / UV 0*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Chamberí


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Beautifu. There is something about a winter afternoon that just makes Madrid pop.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

It's the altitude that plays a factor. And the dry climate far from the sea.

Cool collection of Madrid here!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the lovely new set of photos from Madrid. :cheers:


No problem, thank you! Glad you like them. 



manrush said:


> Beautifu. There is something about a winter afternoon that just makes Madrid pop.


Thanks! Yes, when the sun actually shines, the sky is beautiful clear as explained by Ribarca. Wonderful light for photos. 



Ribarca said:


> It's the altitude that plays a factor. And the dry climate far from the sea.
> 
> Cool collection of Madrid here!


Exactly. Though, I was expecting it to be quite cold in winter. Maybe this winter hasn't been particularly cold in Spain but there have been very few cold days since I have been in Madrid.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

impressive images of one of my fave cities..thanks Mike for this real photo tour.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks mate! Many more to come too.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*FRIDAY 25TH JANUARY*

Chueca y 'Alrededor'

9C / 48F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 9C / MIN 4C / BARO 1021mb / WIND 8mph (W) / UV 0*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Madrid looks to be an easy living capital city; quite charming!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Madrid looks to be an easy living capital city; quite charming!


It is very much so. And most Madrilenos I know are very proud of their city too.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Madrid.. thanks Bristol Mike. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, amazing new pictures


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks very much!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*WEDNESDAY 13TH FEBRUARY*

Almagro

14C / 56F
*WEATHER: Cloudy with Sunny Intervals / MAX 14C / MIN 4C / BARO 1025mb / WIND 7mph (NW) / UV 3*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates from Madrid, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot Christos! Glad you like.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Beautiful pictures, Mike.

The yellow builidng of Alonso Martínez is a new hotel and it seems it has a terrace on the roof with good views over the city.

Good weekend to everybody.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks man! Yes I really like the Alonso Martinez junction - lots of attractive buildings and the adjoining streets aren't bad either. Besides being very outlandish, I like that yellow corner building - the style is perfect. Better on a sunny day though.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*THURSDAY 14TH FEBRUARY*

Almagro - Part II

15C / 58F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 15C / MIN 3C / BARO 1026mb / WIND 5mph (W) / UV 3*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Great thread! Thank you!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thank you for visiting!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!

this thread is amazing!


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Did you like this area?










Really good this pic kay:


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Beautiful Madrid


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks very much guys!



serfin said:


> Did you like this area?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes, it's a nice area and as was said, there's a slight French feel to the area as well. A nice selection of buildings and quite a tranquil area of the city.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Bristol Mike said:


>


The first is the old Bristish embassy. I think it´s empty now, but I´m not sure.

The new Bristish embassy is in the 4 towers area, at Torre Espacio. Also there went the American, the Canadian and the Australian, all the anglos.

The third is the Argentinian embassy.

I think this is a nice area to go for a tranquil walk as you said, Mike. There are few shops, only some restaurants, art galleries, official buildings and offices. Usually the people that live there are bankers, diplomats, rich enterpreneurs and so on.

Thanks for your new pictures too Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

JAVICUENCA said:


> The first is the old Bristish embassy. I think it´s empty now, but I´m not sure.
> 
> The new Bristish embassy is in the 4 towers area, at Torre Espacio. Also there went the American, the Canadian and the Australian, all the anglos.
> 
> ...


There's definitely something in that building now but as you say it's not the British embassy anymore. It is a nice area to walk, as I was told before. I think it's one of the few places I've been in Madrid where there is both not a lot of traffic or pedestrians at the same time.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

^^ didn't you took some photos this morning? the sky wasn't that blue hahahaha


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha, I did take a few pictures this morning and, yes, it certainly was not blue. The pictures will follow. I'm still playing catch up though.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time browsing through this wonderful collection, and I am very pleased to see you take pics of Madrid as if you are actually now a local there! Those gaudy buildings with tons of architectural details truly make a walk around the city worthwhile, and I can truly sense that there is a lot to do in Madrid that you cover more than just the usual tourist spots. Your shots of Bilbao and environs look truly gorgeous—although there aren't a lot of people and cars going through the area near the Metro station—and that alleyway shot reminds me again of how important such roadways are to a city's overall accessibility. I am pleasantly surprised that that part of the city is cleaner than others, and the buildings look great and traditional.

Lovely shots, Mike! Looking forward to even more from you, and hopefully, your full year in Madrid will be worth every penny! :hug: And by the way, when you're done working there, are you coming back there from Bristol just for a visit?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> First time browsing through this wonderful collection, and I am very pleased to see you take pics of Madrid as if you are actually now a local there! Those gaudy buildings with tons of architectural details truly make a walk around the city worthwhile, and I can truly sense that there is a lot to do in Madrid that you cover more than just the usual tourist spots. Your shots of Bilbao and environs look truly gorgeous—although there aren't a lot of people and cars going through the area near the Metro station—and that alleyway shot reminds me again of how important such roadways are to a city's overall accessibility. I am pleasantly surprised that that part of the city is cleaner than others, and the buildings look great and traditional.
> 
> Lovely shots, Mike! Looking forward to even more from you, and hopefully, your full year in Madrid will be worth every penny! :hug: And by the way, when you're done working there, are you coming back there from Bristol just for a visit?


Thanks for the comment mate! Yes I try to balance the pictures with well-known and lesser-known areas. I don't think many tourists go to Bilbao or Manuel Becerra in the update before but it's worth going for what there is to see. Part of the reason for lack of traffic is that I pick my moment to take the picture. Some pictures are ruined by cars whereas others are complemented by them, such a wide angle pictures of avenues.

I think the year in Madrid will have been worth it by the end. It was a rocky start as it takes so long to do everything in this country but it's certainly an unforgettable experience. I will probably visit again a few times, more so to see people than the city.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

And the beautiful pictures never stops :cheers: Your last set of photos looks so much like Paris to me


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


>


great corner!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

aarhusforever said:


> And the beautiful pictures never stops :cheers: Your last set of photos looks so much like Paris to me


Thanks mate! I suppose are there are some similarities to Paris in many of the buildings in Madrid. Characteristic of Madrid's buildings however are the varying colours all next to each other which is lovely! 



el palmesano said:


> great corner!


Thanks! I like that building a lot, very prominent.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Terrific pics !


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks mate, glad you like!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SATURDAY 23RD FEBRUARY*










Pozuelo

8C / 46F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 8C / MIN -1C / BARO 1018mb / WIND 9mph (N) / UV 3*​
Today is a slightly different update. Pozuelo is a town to the west of Madrid by two stops on the Cercania train line. It's the area in which I live and it is known as being one of the nicer areas of Madrid to live. Here, all the necessary amenities can be found including supermarkets, shopping centres and the gym I go to. It's a lovely quiet area to live and feels completely separated from Madrid despite being very well connected by Cercania, Bus and Metro Ligero. Pozuelo also contains a university campus and business school, owing to a decent student population and a collection of bars and clubs a little closer to home. There are only a few pictures in this update but more will follow at a later date when I take more.
























































































































































​


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful. Thanx.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Do you live in the little old town or one of the sprawls of the municipality? Some of them are extremely expensive, have you heard of "La Finca"?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

TeaTree said:


> Beautiful. Thanx.


Thanks! 



Pavlemadrid said:


> Do you live in the little old town or one of the sprawls of the municipality? Some of them are extremely expensive, have you heard of "La Finca"?


I think I must live in one of the sprawls as I haven't seen any old town in my area. I live pretty much opposite the cercania station for Pozuelo, as opposed to in Pozuelo de Alarcon centre.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, "old" town  Pozuelo was just a little village until 20s when some of the rich people of Madrid leaved the city for the first time to be in a natural and quiet place near the city. Pozuelo was also a very punished town during the Spanish Civil War in 30s so the population decreased a lot (around a 40%) and I suppose many buildings were destroyed. After that in 40s, 50s and specially 60s the town ​​recovered its character of commuter town for upper middle class and since 80s even for Spanish millionaires as you can see in "La Finca" (well, you can't because its 100% private).


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Ah I see. I have noticed a number of older and more grand houses amongst the post-50s houses in the area. I have heard of La Finca and realised that Cristiano Ronaldo lives there does he not? I imagine it's extortionately expensive haha. Having visited Majadahonda and Las Rozas too, they also seem like very nice places to live.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Mike I hope one day you can go to Barcelona.
I cant wait see Barcelona from your camera, lol
I was born there


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks mate! I actually went to Barcelona in summer 2011 and started a thread here but it didn't seem popular with very few replies so I discontinued it. I may start afresh though. The city is beautiful!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

next page....


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*WEDNESDAY 27TH FEBRUARY*

Barrio de Salamanca

3C / 37F
*WEATHER: Sleet / MAX 3C / MIN 0C / BARO 1010mb / WIND 11mph (NE) / UV 1*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, great photos kay:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Indeed, the updates keeps getting better and better :banana::cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you both kindly! More to come shortly.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Apparently palm trees and snow go well together :lol:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow , those are some brilliant pics !


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you both! It sure was a wierd sight seeing both snow and palm trees. It only snowed for a few hours anyway though lol.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great images, despite the weather. Looks like... England. :colgate:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

In my country, we have quite a few communities (barrios especially) that bear the name Salamanca, and Barrio de Salamanca in Madrid sure is a thriving commercial center that I would really spend hours taking pictures of, not just the gorgeous buildings, but also the busy roads, buses, and Metro that go through the area. I love the church pics, as well as the plaza and the Metro station (with some snow flurries!) that makes the place uniquely Madrid. On top of that, I especially love the plazas and the city gate (on your first pics of your latest set): those gates surely remind me of church doors that symbolize passageways or entrances to a grander structure… and I truly love the traffic scenes that makes it worthwhile to stand over there on a sidewalk.

Excellent photos yet again, Mike! Hopefully, you'll cover other nearby barrios, like Pitis and Santa Eugenia.


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

^^ I think that't El Pilar school...

Each time it snows in Madrid, people get excited as it does not snow enough every year to cover the city... and everybody forgets about their disadvantages haha. It seems this is not the year... the record is more of 1 meter of snow inside the city but it was long time ago... in 1904, in 1950 it snowed enought to almost break the record (a bit less of 1 meter)... the last "big" snow was in 2005 with 10 centimeters...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
The last "big" snow was in 2010 and there was another one of similar size in 2009, both were like the 2005 snow in terms of cm.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Great images, despite the weather. Looks like... England. :colgate:


Haha thanks. Incidentally, the weather has recently been a lot better in England than Spain. 



fieldsofdreams said:


> In my country, we have quite a few communities (barrios especially) that bear the name Salamanca, and Barrio de Salamanca in Madrid sure is a thriving commercial center that I would really spend hours taking pictures of, not just the gorgeous buildings, but also the busy roads, buses, and Metro that go through the area. I love the church pics, as well as the plaza and the Metro station (with some snow flurries!) that makes the place uniquely Madrid. On top of that, I especially love the plazas and the city gate (on your first pics of your latest set): those gates surely remind me of church doors that symbolize passageways or entrances to a grander structure… and I truly love the traffic scenes that makes it worthwhile to stand over there on a sidewalk.
> 
> Excellent photos yet again, Mike! Hopefully, you'll cover other nearby barrios, like Pitis and Santa Eugenia.


Thanks man! Glad you like the pics. Salamanca is a great neighbourhood with literally a bit of everything. I'd imagine it's a very sound place to live. 



OriK said:


> ^^ I think that't El Pilar school...
> 
> Each time it snows in Madrid, people get excited as it does not snow enough every year to cover the city... and everybody forgets about their disadvantages haha. It seems this is not the year... the record is more of 1 meter of snow inside the city but it was long time ago... in 1904, in 1950 it snowed enought to almost break the record (a bit less of 1 meter)... the last "big" snow was in 2005 with 10 centimeters...


It was quite funny seeing loads of people taking photos of it before anything actually settled. I was more subtle with my photo taking... I think snow in Madrid is like heat in England - it's never severe but every now and again, there will be two consecutive years with a decent dose of it. I remember seeing pictures of Madrid in the snow in diegodbs's Madrid thread in January 2009 I think. 



Pavlemadrid said:


> ^^
> The last "big" snow was in 2010 and there was another one of similar size in 2009, both were like the 2005 snow in terms of cm.


Was 2005 a bad winter in Madrid?


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

I love Barrio de Salamanca and your pictures.

I see in one of them the Italian Embassy. It´s one of the many wonderful buildings there.

Thanks again, man.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks very much man! Yes I like the Italian Embassy building; it's a good landmark for me and work as I visit many people who live in the area and confuse streets because of the gridlike layout.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

-delete-


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*TUESDAY 5TH MARCH*

San Bernardo

12C / 54F
*WEATHER: Rain / MAX 12C / MIN 7C / BARO 1005mb / WIND 12mph (SW) / UV 1*


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome update :cheers: I love that last photo...big, bigger, biggest :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks mate! Lol yes, the bike family.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Right, it's been a little while since I last posted, mainly due to photobucket's botch job of updating itself and therefore messing everything up including where all my albums are. However, until I can find another photo hosting site which can perform the same tasks as photobucket at the same price, I will have to stick with it.

Anyway, thank you all for your support and likes so far. Since buying a new camera, I have been out and about a few times after a two week trip back to the UK. The weather has also finally improved a little after copious rain during March and early April. Spring is here!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*MONDAY 22ND APRIL*

Plaza de Castilla

17C / 63F
*WEATHER: Sunny / 12pm / MAX 20C / MIN 5C / BARO 1021mb / WIND 10mph (E) / UV 6*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates, Mike. Glad to see Spring has, finally, sprung; although if Spain is anything like Britain - the weather will remain totally unpredictable from one day to the next.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Jane! Yes, spring has most certainly sprung. I think this is the best time of year in Madrid as everything is so green. I bet by June it will all have dried out and be rather arid. You're right, last night it poured with rain lol.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed once again, very nice updates @Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

You're welcome christos! Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Chamberí

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny / 3pm / MAX 20C / MIN 5C / BARO 1021mb / WIND 10mph (E) / UV 6*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*THURSDAY 25TH APRIL*

Morning Walk in Retiro

13C / 55F
*WEATHER: Mostly Sunny / 10am / MAX 19C / MIN 7C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 12mph (E) / UV 5*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Retiro ( Central Madrid?) looks very elegant and beautiful.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Jane. Yes, Retiro is beautiful, meaning 'retreat' in English. It is very central, bordered by the centre to the west and the posh Barrio de Salamanca to the north  :


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous photos from Madrid...thanks for sharing Mike. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ My pleasure Linguine. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SATURDAY 27TH APRIL*

Casa de Campo

14C / 56F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / 4pm / MAX 14C / MIN 4C / BARO 1012mb / WIND 14mph (NE) / UV 6*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I like Madrid - spacious, relaxed, beautifully situated - or that is how it appears from your photos.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Jane! You've pretty much summed up Madrid perfectly in that post. If one could sort the weather out it would be even better.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks Jane! You've pretty much summed up Madrid perfectly in that post. If one could sort the weather out it would be even better.


Are you tired of the weather? 
I don't think Madrid is a relaxed city at all, it's a very vibrant city but it has very quiet places like some parks or neigborhoods.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Are you tired of the weather?
> I don't think Madrid is a relaxed city at all, it's a very vibrant city but it has very quiet places like some parks or neigborhoods.


I don't mind the weather really as variation is better than sunshine for days on end, it's just incredible how Madrid seems to receive all its bad weather at weekends and on puentes haha!

Jane may have meant relaxed as in 'not stressful'. Yes, Madrid is a very vibrant city but it is also a friendly city (in my experience anyway) which makes it a sort of combination of lively and relaxed at the same time. One can easily take a coffee beside a busy street with all the noise and still feel relaxed.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed amazing, very nice new photos Mike :cheers:





yubnub said:


> Awesome pics, I really want to visit the El Escorial (well and the rest of Madrid as well) soon. It looks simply wonderful!





aarhusforever said:


> You did it again, Mike...awesome updates :cheers:





openlyJane said:


> A stunning place.


Thanks very much guys! It's been a little while as I have had mountains of work but more time is available now so more pictures coming very soon.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful in all of its burgeoning summer glory.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Haha. Not quite the summery wonderland it could be if the sun is shining.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SATURDAY 4TH MAY*

Aranjuez










22C / 72F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 22C / MIN 5C / BARO 1018mb / WIND 8mph (E) / UV 7*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Many thanks!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Jardines de la Isla


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very beautiful. I love gardens. Is this place within the city boundaries?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome and very nice updates, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Very beautiful. I love gardens. Is this place within the city boundaries?


Thanks, I love the gardens at Aranjuez. Having visited in the autumn, it was a totally different splash of colour to return in spring. This place isn't within city boundaries but instead is on the southern tip of the Madrid Community, at the end of C-3 Commuter Train line. 



christos-greece said:


> Really awesome and very nice updates, Mike :cheers:


Thanks Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Jardines del Príncipe


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

​


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

'Around the Palace'


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful shots of Spain.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Many thanks mate!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

...


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

beautiful pictures, jealous of your beautiful stay in Madrid.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thank you! How did you find Madrid?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Chinchón


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Bristol Mike said:


> ^^ Thank you! How did you find Madrid?


Madrid is my favorite city. I went there for two years now and i'll go back this year.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Fantastic! I also really like Madrid, and will certainly be visiting again.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos from Madrid :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Many thanks Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SUNDAY 5TH MAY*

'Around Town'

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 23C / MIN 10C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 9mph (NW) / UV 7*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think Madrid looks just beautiful - and very livable for a capital city. What is that mountain range in the background of the Chinchon photographs?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks Jane! Madrid is indeed a very liveable city. Despite the mostly dry climate, it is a very green city. That mountain range is the Sierra Guadarrama - it splits the Madrid Community from Castila y Leon Community on its northern side.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing pictures one again!!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks mate!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Bristol Mike said:


> ^^ Thanks Jane! Madrid is indeed a very liveable city. Despite the mostly dry climate, it is a very green city. That mountain range is the Sierra Guadarrama - it splits the Madrid Community from Castila y Leon Community on its northern side.



Thanks man for those pictures of Chinchón and other places.


Sierra de Guadarrama has become this month a National Park, we´re very proud of it.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I'm surprised it already wasn't a national park. But yes, certainly something to be happy about!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## RuudMaurer (Apr 30, 2013)

Another of your excellent threads. I love Madrid, my favorite city next to London. :heart:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Madrid :cheers:


----------



## JaimeBandeira (Oct 26, 2013)

Fotos sensacionais de Madri e arredores. É sem dúvida uma das cidades mais atraentes da Europa.


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR (Apr 10, 2010)

Madrid is marvelous!


----------

